# Help identifying this vintage trike please



## Cide0518 (Sep 3, 2017)

Just picked this up at a swap meet can anyone help me identify it? I'm looking for tires grips and pedals for it. Really want to put it back original 

Thanks


----------



## Jewelman13 (Sep 3, 2017)

Looks like a colson


----------



## Cide0518 (Sep 3, 2017)

Any idea what year or any other information? I'm trying to find pictures of it in original condition 


Thanks


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 3, 2017)

have you tried looking on the Tricyclefetish site?


----------



## Cide0518 (Sep 3, 2017)

halfatruck said:


> have you tried looking on the Tricyclefetish site?




I haven't had any luck one that looks the same


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 3, 2017)

This is a Junior Toy Co. tricycle somewhere from the 1940s to 1950s. The distinctive line work in the seat top, and rear step plate with teardrop shaped pads stamped in the metal positively identify it as a Junior. They used the same seat top design on both springer and springless seats during that time period.

Dave


----------



## Cide0518 (Sep 5, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> This is a Junior Toy Co. tricycle somewhere from the 1940s to 1950s. The distinctive line work in the seat top, and rear step plate with teardrop shaped pads stamped in the metal positively identify it as a Junior. They used the same seat top design on both springer and springless seats during that time period.
> 
> Dave





Where should I go for new tire material? Thank you guys for the help!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 5, 2017)

These tires are put on with a machine that looks like this: https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/11268075_489-peerless-bicycle-tire-setter  You could try these antique bicycle enthusiasts: http://www.thewheelmen.org/ I know some of their members have access to the tool and rubber needed.

Dave


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 7, 2017)

Something similar was used in the 30s and 40s on Tricycle and wagon tires.  The deal is to measure your rubber so that it meets- insert the wire a with a small looped section on one end, then thread the wire from the remaining side through that loop. This device tightens and twists together and tightens the inside wire. I somewhere have a couple of these 30s-40s machines for twisting the wires. Have never used them. Got them years ago when I bought the remains of an old Bicycle Shop. I could see that it would take some experimentation to get satisfactory results. I will try to see if I can find them.---Cowboy


----------



## Rambler (Sep 11, 2017)

Cide0518 said:


> Where should I go for new tire material? Thank you guys for the help!
> 
> View attachment 671975




Here is a source that the Wheelmen use and how to determine the correct diameter of tire to fit your rim.





Cabe members "ridingtoy" and "Cowboy in NC" have the right idea regarding how to install tiring on your rim. and here is a video showing the installation process, great info in the video.


----------

